# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  धूमिया की तांत्रिक पुजारन (कम्पलीट स्टोरी)

## sultania

मित्रो इन्टरनेट पे एक जबरजस्त मोलिक थ्रिलर रोमांचकारी स्टोरी लिखी जा रही है.......लेखिका का नाम ओदोलो चम्पा है ,क्या जबरजस्त स्टोरी लिखी है इनहोने आप भी गोर फरमाये ----

----------


## sultania

मुझे आज भी वह दिन याद है | मुझे बस उस दिन ऑफीस जाना था और उसके बाद मैं एक लंबी छुट्टी पर जाने वाली थी | मैने किसी को कुछ नही बताया था, सोचा था कीसब दोस्तों और सहेलियों को एक सर्प्राइज़ दूँगी- काफ़ी दिनो वह लोग मेरे साथ मिलकर एक पार्टी का प्लान बना रहे थे लेकिन मेरे पास टाइम ही नही होता था, क्या करू; मैं अब काम करने लगी थी और मेरे ज़्यादा तर दोस्त अभी कॉलेज मे ही थे- लेकिन किस्मत मे कुछ और ही लिखा  था | 

खैर, आज सुबह उठने मे काफ़ी देर हो गई थी, इसके लिए मैं मौसम को ज़िम्मेदार ठहराउंगी, कल रात से ज़ोरदार बारिश हो रही थी और बिजली कड़क रही थी, इस लिए मैं जल्दी  जल्दी  नहा धो कर तैयार हो गई पर मुझे ड्राइयर से बाल सूखने का मौका नही मिला, इसलिए मैने अपने अध गीले बालों का एक ढीला सा जुड़ा बनाया और एक अच्छी सी साड़ी और मैचिंग ब्लऊज पहन कर अपना पर्स और एक छतरी लेकर निकल पड़ी ट्रेन पकड़ने |

स्टेशन के रास्ते मे फूटपाथ पर लगी खाने की दुकानो मे से ज़्यादा तर अभी खुले ही नही थे, पर चाय की दुकाने खुल चुकी थी, बरसात के मौसम मे गरम चाय की चुस्कियों का मज़ा ही कुछ और होता है,लेकिन मुझे थोड़ी हिचक महसूस हो रही थी | क्योंकि चाय की दुकानो मे खड़े लोग निम्न वर्ग के थे और मुझे घूर रहे थे, इसमे उनका भी क्या दोष? मेरी उम्र तो सिर्फ़ इक्कीस साल की थी,  लोग बाग और दोस्तों के अनुसार मेरा फिगर भी अच्छा है और मैं दिखने में भी खूबसूरत हूँ, और चलते वक़्त हर कम पर मेरे स्तन थिरक रहे थे मानो मेरी चड़ती जवानी का रस छलका रहें हों  ..कुछ भी हो अभी चाय के लिए वक़्त भी नही था, अगर मैं चाय के लिए स्टेशन के स्टॉल मे भी रुकी तो मेरी ७:२० की ट्रेन छूट जाएगी | मैने घड़ी देखी और तेज़ कदमो से स्टेशन की ओर बढ़ने लगी |

चलते चलते अचानक मेरी नज़र एक बुज़ुर्ग औरत पर पड़ी वह कुछ उदास होकर एक बंद दुकान की सीढ़ियों पर बैठी हुई थी और आते जाते लोगों की ओर एक दबी हुई इच्छा ले कर देख रहीथी, शक्ल और कपड़ों से तो वह कोई भिखारन नही लग रही थी- शायद आसपास के किसी गाँव से आई होगी - जैसे ही उसकी नज़र मुझ पर पड़ी, ना जाने क्यों मुझे उस पर दया आ गयी -मैने घड़ी देखी, ७:१५ हो चुके थे ... पाँच मिनट में मैं दौड़ कर ट्रेन नही पकड़ सकती थी और अगली ट्रेन ७:४५ की थी |

मैने उस पास जा कर पूछा, "माता जी- क्या बात है, आप कुछ परेशान सी लग रही हैं?"

रास्ते से गुज़रता हुआ एक ट्रक ज़ोरदार हर्न बजा रहा था ..शायद इसलिए शायद उस औरत को मेरी बात सुनाई नही दी, इसलिए मैने उसके पास जा कर झुक कर उससे दोबारा पूछा, "माता जी- क्या बात है, आप कुछ परेशन सी लग रही हैं?"

इतने मे ना जाने क्यों मेरा जुड़ा खुल गया और मेरे बाल खुल कर उस औरत के चेहरे के उपर बिखर गये और मेरा पल्लू भी सरक गया, जल्द बाजी में मैं पिन लगाना भूल गयी थी | 

मैनें जल्दी जल्दी अपनी साड़ी का पल्लू ठीक किया और अपने बलों को समेट कर एक जुड़े में बाँधा और उनसे माफी माँगी | 

वह औरत मुस्कुरा कर बोली, "कोई बात नही बेटी, तू एक नारी है ..लंबे घने बाल औरत का गहना होता है"

मैं थोड़ा शर्मा गयी, "लेकिन आप कुछ परेशान सी लग रहीं हैं ..क्या बात है?"

"क्या बतायूं बेटी, मैं कल रात शहर आई थी दवाई लेने ..पर मेरा सारा पैसा खो गया तब से मैं यहीं बैठी हुई हूँ आज कल बिना टिकट ट्रेन मे जाना मुनासिब नही है, अगर पकड़ी गई तो?"

"कहाँ जाना है, आपको?"

"धूमिया", फिर से अचानक बिजली कडकी और तेज़ बारिश शुरू हो गयी | 

धूमिया की गाड़ी प्लॅटफॉर्म नंबर पाँच से चलती थी और मेरी लोकल ट्रेन प्लॅटफॉर्म नंबर दो से | अगर मैं इसकी मदद करूँ तो मेरी ७: ४५ की ट्रेन भी छूट जाएगी | लेकिन ना जाने क्यों उस औरत को सिर्फ़ टिकट के पैसे देकर उसको उसके हाल पर छोड़ने का मेरा मन मान नही कर रहा था |

"आप मेरे साथ आइए, मैं आपको टिकट दिला कर ट्रेन मे बैठा दूँगी| "लेकिन उससे पहले आप मेरे साथ चाय ज़रूर पीजिये...", मैने कहा |

यह बात तय थी उस औरत ने रात भर कुछ भी नही खाया होगा| अगर दुकाने खुली होती, तो शायद मैं कुछ खाने का इंतज़ाम भी करती, लेकिन इस वक़्त सारी दुकाने बंद थी |

उस औरत को उठने मे शायद सहारे की ज़रूरत थी, जो की मैने उसको दिया और तब मैने गौर किया कि उस औरत के हाथों की उंगलियों में तरह तरह कीअंगूठियाँ थी, कलाई और गले में रुद्राक्ष की माला |

पता नही क्यों उस औरत ने मुझ से कहा, "बेटी, अभी तेरे बाल गीले हैं| अपने बालों को खुला छोड़ दे..."

ना जाने उस औरत की बातों मे क्या जादू था मैने उसे अपनी छतरी के नीचे लेने के बाद अपने बाल खोल दिए |

वह मेरे बालों को सहलाती हुई मेरे से लिपट कर चल रही थी और बार बार बोल रही थी, "तू एक बहुत अच्छी लड़की है... मुझे तेरे जैसी किसी लड़की की तलाश थी..."

तब मुझे थोड़ा शक हुआ, इस औरत के हाथों मे अंगूठियाँ, गले और कलाई में रुद्राक्ष की माला... कहीं यह जादू टोने वाली तो नही है?

----------


## sultania

मैं जानती थी कि मुझे आज ऑफीस जाने में काफ़ी देर हो जाएगी, इसलिए मैने उस बुज़ुर्ग औरत को टिकट काउंटर की सीडियों पर बिठा कर टिकट के लाइन मे खड़े होकर, अपने बॉस को फ़ोन लगाया, "सर, आज बारिश की वजह से ट्रेन लेट चल रही है | मुझे आने में देर होगी..."

"कोई बात नही, संध्या | तुम एक काम क्यों नही करती? तुम्हारी छुट्टियाँ तो कल से शुरू हो रही है | आज मौसम भी कुछ ठीक नहीहै... तुम एक काम करो, तुम आज से ही छुट्टी ले लो..."

"लेकिन, सर...", बॉस के मूड का कुछ पता नही, मैने तो सोचा था की वह मेरी हमेशा के लिए छुट्टी कर रहें हैं |

"अरे बाबा, तुम आज से ही छुट्टी लेलो | तुम्हे पाँच दिन की छुट्टी चाहिए था ना; उसकी जगह छह दिन का छक्का मार लो और इस महीने एक दिन सैयटर्डे शिफ्ट कर लेना... बस ख़तम हो हाई बात, छुट्टी ले लो आज से ही..."



बाप रे बाप! जान में जान आई | पता नही आज बॉस इतना मेहेरबान क्यों है?

"अरी बिटिया, किससे बात कर रही थी?"

"जी मैने अपने बॉस को फोन लगाया था... कह रही थी कि आज मुझे आने में देर हो जाएगी..."

"हाँ देर तो होगी ही... उसने तुझे आज छुट्टी दी की नही?"

यहसुन कर मैं बिल्कुल दंग रह गयी, "जी, हाँ दी... लेकिन आपको कैसे मालूम?"

"अरी मेरी काफ़ी उमर हो गयी है, मैने तेरे से ज़्यादा दिनदेखें हैं... आज का मौसम देख... अगर दिन ढलते ढलते मौसम और खराब हो गया तो? कौन ज़िम्मेदारी लेगा कि तू  काम के बाद घर पहुँची कि नही?"

बात तो सही है |

फिर वह मुझ से कहने लगी, "बेटी, अगर हो सके तो तू मुझे मेरे घर तक छोड़ दे... मैं कल रात की जगी हुई हूँ... अगर ट्रेन मे ही सो गयी तो ना जाने कहाँ से कहाँ पहुँच जाउंगी"

मैने कुछ देर सोचा उसके बाद मैने तय किया कि आज तक कभी भी मैने गाँव नही देखा था, यह तो एक बेचारी सीधी साधी बुढ़िया है,मेरा क्या बिगड़ेगी... लेकिन आज कल ज़माना बहुत खराब है... पर कहीं यह सीधी औरत असल में  टेढ़ी निकली तो? वैसे आज दिन भर घर जाने के बाद सिवाय झक मरने के मैं करूँगी भी क्या? सारे के सारे दोस्त भी आज घर मे ही रहेंगे, आज कहीं प्लान बनाने का सवाल ही नही उठता... मौसम जो इतना खराब है...

"क्या सोच रही है", बिटिया?", उस बुज़ुर्ग औरत ने पूछा |

"जी,  माता जी...कुछ नही", मुझे समझ मे नही आ रहा था की क्या कहूँ |

"यही ना, कि मैं तुझे अपने साथ कहीं चुरा के ना ले जाउँ?"

हाँ मेरे दिमाग़ में यह ख्याल एक बार आया ज़रूर होगा, लेकिन मैं बोल पड़ी, "जी माता जी, कुछ भी तो नही...", फिर थोड़ा सोच कर मैंने फ़ैसला किया, "ठीक है, मैं आपके साथ धूमिया गाँव जाउंगी... आप को घर तक छोड़ कर आउंगी"

"मेरी अच्छी बिटिया, तू ना होती तो मेरा क्या होता? हाँ एक बात और बेटी... गाँव में लोग बाग मुझे माई कहते हैं... अगर तू भी मुझे माई बोलेगी तो मुझे अच्छा लगेगा..."

मैने मुस्कुरा कर कहा, "जी, माई- अब से मैं आपको  माई कह कर ही बुलाउंगी"

"और हाँ मेरी बच्ची, जब तक मैं ना कहूं, अपने बाल खुले ही रखना... तेरे बाल तेरी कमर तक लंबे और घने हैं... खुले बालों में तू अच्छी लगती है...", माई ने मेरे बिल्कुल कान के पास आ कर कहा |

मैं शर्मा गयी  और ना जाने क्यों मेरे मेरे मूहसे निकला, "जी, माई... जब तक आप ना कहें, मैं अपने बाल खुले ही रखूँगी"

"बहुत अच्छा...", न ज़ाने उसकी मुस्कान मे एक अजीब सी बात थी.... शायद वह खुश हो रही थी कि - ना जाने क्यों मैं उसकी एक एक बात मान रही हूँ... और शायद मैं धीरे धीरे उसके वश में चलती चली  रही थी  |

वह दोबारा सीढ़ियों पर जा कर बैठ गयी लेकिन इस बार उसने अपने गले से रुद्राक्ष की माला निकाल कर जपने लग गयी |

टिकेट की लाइन धीरे धीरे आगे बढ़ती गई और जल्दी ही मैंने धूमिया की दो टिकटें खरीद ली |

लेकिन जब मैने मुढ़ कर  सीढ़ियों  की तरफ देखा तो हैरान रह गयी क्योंकी माई वहाँ से गायब थी |

मैं उसे ढूँढने के लिए इधर उधर देख ही रही थी कि पीछे से उसने मुझे पुकारा, "कहाँ ढूँढ रही है, मेरी बच्ची? मैं तो यहाँ हूँ..."

"आप कहाँ चली गयी थी, माई?"

"पास वाले मंदिर से पवित्र भस्मी लाने - आ बैठ; तेरे माथे पर एक टीका लगा कर, तेरे बालों का एक जुड़ा बाँध दूं..."

----------


## sultania

मैं माई से लंबी थी, इस लिए मैं सीढ़ियों पर ही बैठ गयी, माई ने मेरे माथे पर भस्मी का टीका लगाया और मेरे बालों कोसमेट कर एक जुड़े में  बाँध दिया | 

जैसेही मैं उठ कर खड़ी हुई मुझे जैसे एक चक्कर सा आ गया... पर मैं सम्भल गयी, आज यह क्या हो रहा है?

“चलिए माई, ट्रेन का टाइम हो रहा है”, मैने कहा |

शायद बारिश और तूफान की वजह से ट्रेन रुक रुक कर चल रही थी| मुझे ना जाने क्यों नींद आने लगी, माई के कहने पर मैं उनके गोद में सर रख कर सो गयी... कहाँ तो माई कह रही थी कि वह कल रात की जागी हुई है और ना जाने क्यों मुझे ही  नींद आ रही थी | जैसे ही मैं उनकी गोद में लेटी, उसने एक हाथ से मेरा माथा प्यार से सहलाना शुरू किया और उसका दूसरा हाथ सीधे मेरे सीने पर पहुँच गया... वह मेरे साड़ी के आँचल के नीचे हाथ डाल कर धीरे धीरे मेरे स्तनों को दुलारने लगी... मुझे नींद आ रही थी, ना जाने कब मैं सो गयी |

आख़िरकार ट्रेन धूमिया स्टेशन के से कुछ दूर पहले  जा कर रुकी | तब माई ने कहा, “चल बिटिया, हम लोग यहीं उतार जाएँगे, यहाँ से मेरा घर पास है”

ट्रेन जहाँ रूकी थी, वहाँ आस पास घना जंगल था, पर  मैने कहा, "जी माई "

ट्रेनसे उतार कर हमलोग जंगल के रास्ते चलने लगे, मुझे याद है कि मैने माई से दुबारा कोई सवाल नही किया कि हम लोग ईस जगह क्यों उतर रहे हैं या फिर माई का घर वहाँ से कितनी दूर है, बस हम लोग उतर गये और मैं जैसे मंत्र मुग्ध हो कर माई के साथ चल रही थी | ना जाने कितनी दूर चलने के बाद माई एक पूरने से एक मंज़िला मकान के पास आ कर रुकी |

घर छोटा सा ही था, पर उसके आँगन के बीचोबीच एक बड़ा सा पेड़ था | उस घर को देख कर ऐसा लग रहा था की मानो उस पेड़ को घेर कर ही माई के घर का आँगन और उसका घर बनाया गया हो | पेड़ के पास ही में एक कोने में एक कुँआ भी था |

माई ने कहा, "बेटी, यही मेरे घर है, चल अंदर चल... थोड़ा आराम कर ले उसके बाद मैं तुझे बाज़ार से कुछ समान लाने भेजूँगी, घर के थोड़े बहुत काम भी हैं, वह तुझे करना होगा; उसके बाद मुझे तेरे से बहुतसी बातें करनी है... मुझे बहुत दीनो से तेरे जैसी किसी लड़की की तलाश थी......"

ना जाने माई के मन में क्या था...

मैं सब कुछ सुन रही थी और समझ भी रही थी, लेकिन मुझे ना जाने क्यों कैसा बेसुध सा महसूस हो रहा था, और मेरे मूह से ज़बाब मे निकला, "जी,  माई"

मुझे क्या मालूम था कि दरअसल मैं माई के मंत्र फूँके हुए भस्मी के टीके की वजह से उसके वश में थी |

----------


## sultania

थोड़ा आराम करने के बाद मैं माई के कही अनुसार बाज़ार के लिए निकल गयी, माई के के घर के आसपास सिवाए जंगल के कुछ भी नही था...लेकिन थोड़ी दूर चलने के बाद ही था धूमिया गाँव का बाज़ार | 

माई की दी हुई फेहरिस्त में सब्जियों के साथ ज़्यादा तर पूजा पाठ की सामग्री ही लिखी हुई थी, लेकिन उसके साथ सूअर के माँस का कीमा और चार बोतल देशी शराब का भी ज़िक्र था |

मैं वैसे तो माँस मछली नही खाती, लेकिन फिर भी माई के कहे अनुसार मैने सारा सामान खरीद लिया... यों तो मैं शहर में मैं चाय की दुकान मैं निम्न वर्गीय लोगों के साथ खड़े हो कर चाय पीने से कतरा रही थी, लेकिन ना जाने क्यों मैं बिना दोबारा सोचे सीधे बाज़ार में लगी देसी शराब की दुकान में बे झिझक पहुँच गयी; शराब खरीदते वक़्त एक आदमी ने मेरे से कहा, "अरी कमसिन कली, यहाँ की तो नही लगती... किसके घर आई है? थोड़ी हम पर भी महरबान हो जा..."

"मैं माई के घर आई हूँ"

यह सुनते ही उसका चेहरा जैसे उतार गया... मानो वह डर गया हो | लगता है की माई की इस गाँव में बहुत चलती है... लोग बाग उसे जानते हैं और मानते भी हैं |



***

मुझे अभी भी याद है की माई के घर पहुँचने के बाद, मैने देखा की वह पेड़ के नीचे बैठ कर फिर से अपनी रुद्राक्ष की माला जप रही थी | उसके आगे एक छोटी सी थाली में एक सेब रखा हुआ था |

मुझे देखते ही वह बोली, "बिटिया, शराब ले कर आई है ना?"

मैने कहा, "जी हाँ, माई..."

"ठीक है, सारा सामान पेड़ के नीचे रख दे... मैं यह सारा समान 'उसको' पहले भेंट चढ़ाउंगी... अभी मेरी पूजा में थोड़ा सा वक़्त और लगेगा, तब तक तू कुँए के पानी भर ले, खाना बनाना है और मैने तुझे नहलाना भी तो है..."

जितनी देर में मैने कुँए से पानी निकाल कर हौदी, बल्टियों और मटकों मे भर दिया, उतनी देरमें माई की पूजा ख़तम हो चुकी थी और ऐसा लग रहा था की मानो वह मेरा ही इंतज़ार कर रही हो |

"ले बेटी, तोड़ा सा प्रसाद खा ले", यह कह कर उसने मुझे उस छोटी सी थाली में रखा हुआ सेब खाने को दिया |

मैने उसके कहे अनुसार पूरा सेब खा लिया |

खाने के साथ ही मेरा सिर दोबारा से चकराने लगा... जैसा की मुझे स्टेशन मे महसुस हुआ था |

शायद उसने मेरे मान की बात जान ली, " अभी तू मेरे साथ कमरे में चल, कुछ ही देर में बारिश शुरू होने वाली है, अगर तू भीग गई तो तेरा टीका धुल जाएगा... मेरे वश का असर तेरे से हट जाएगा... पर 'वह' चाहता है की मैं तुझ जैसी एक लड़की का ही भेंट उसे चढ़ाउँ... तू बहुत सुंदर है... कमसिन है, भोली भाली है और कुँवारी है... तेरी कौमार्य झिल्ली अभी तक बरकरार है... लेकिन 'उसने' ना जाने क्यों बार बार मुझ से कहा था कि था कि 'उसको' बिल्कुल तेरे जैसी कोई लड़की चाहिए... जब मैने तुझे दूर से ही चल कर आते हुए देखा था,  तभी मैं समझ गई थी की मेरी तलाश ख़तम हो गई...  ‘वह’ तेरी उफनती जवानी का रस चूस चूस कर पीएगा... इससे पहले कि उसका साया तुझ पर पड़े और मेरे वश का असर तेरे उपर से धुल जाए... मैं एक बार जी भर के तुझे बिल्कुल नंगी देखना चाहती हूँ... बोल बिटिया, क्या तू मेरे सामने नंगी होगी?"

जैसा कि मैने कहा की मैं सब कुछ सुन रही थी और समझ भी रही थी, लेकिन मुझे ना जाने क्यों कैसा बेसुघ सा महसूस हो रहा था...मैं समझ थी कि माई मुझे बिल्कुल नंगी देखना चाहती थी... और मुझे अज़ीब सा लग रहा था, लेकिन मेरे मन को लग रहा था कि माई जब इतने प्यार से मुझ से यह सब बोल रही है तो वह शायद मेरी तारीफ ही कर रही होगी | इस लिए मैं चुपचाप सर झुकाए खड़ी रही |

"तू इतनी चुप क्यों हैं?”, फिर वह मुस्कुरा कर बोली , “तू बहुत स्त्रैण हैं... तेरी अंतर आत्मा तुझे जबाब देने से रोक रही है...चल बेटी अंदर चल और एक अच्छी बच्ची की तरह अपनी माई का कहा मान... उसके बाद मैं तुझे आंगन में और घर के बाहर नंगी हो ही कर कदम रखने की इज़ाज़त दूँगी... कमरे में जा कर के अपने सारे कपड़े उतार दे- सबसे पहले मैं तुझे एक बार जी भर के नंगी देखना चाहती हूँ - उसके बाद तुझे घर के काम भी तो करने हैं और देख अब तक तो दोपहर होने को आई....  देख घर कितना गंदा हुआ पड़ा है... और अब तक चूल्हा भी ठंडा पड़ा हुआ है ...  तुझे झाड़ू पोंछा, चूल्हा चौका भी तो करना है... घर में तुझ जैसी जवान लड़की के होते हुए यह सब मैं बुढ़िया करूँगी क्या?... और उसके बाद मैने तुझे नहला धुला के भेंट के लिए तैयार भी तो करना है... चल बिटिया अंदर चल.. 'वह' सब जानता है, ‘वह’ सब कुछ देख सकता है... लेकिन तेरी कुंवारी जवानी को कोई अगर पहले नंगा देखेगा तो वह मैं होउंगी... क्योंकि मैं ही तुझे चुरा कर लाई हूँ... कुछ ही देर में डोम भी आता होगा; शमशान की राख और मिट्टी लेकर के... चल, चल, चल अंदर चल... और एक अच्छी बच्ची की तरह अपनी माई का कहा मान कर बिल्कुल नंगी हो जा..."

माई मुझे कमरे में ले गयी | कमरे में एक खटिया एक पुरानी लकड़ी की अलमारी और कुछ घरेलू सामान रखा हुया था | दीवार में एक बड़ा सा आईना भी टंगा हुआ था, माई ने मुझे उस आईने के सामने ला कर खड़ा किया और बोली, "अब मैं तेरे कपड़े उतारने जेया रही हूँ बेटी; और याद रही इसके बाद मेरे घर आँगन में तुझे नंगी हो कर ही रहना होगा..."

----------


## sultania

*हाँ बीच मैं बताना चाहूँगा की ये कहानी देख के हमारे कई फोरम के शूरमा लेखिका के दीवाने हो गये हैं, उनमे प्रमुख है हमारे शुशील भाई, डेरा डालके बेठ गये हैं, उनकी हंसी-ठिठोली के तो यहाँ भी दीवाने हैं ओर वहाँ भी,,,,,*

----------


## sultania

उसके बाद माई ने एक एक करके मेरी साड़ी, ब्लाऊज पेटिकोट और ब्रा और पैन्टी उतार दी,यहाँ तक की मारे मेरे हाथ की चूड़ियाँ, गले से सोने का हार और कान से सोने की बालियां भी और बोली, "हाय री, तू नंगे बदन कितनी सुंदर लगती है...", यह कह कर उसने मेरे बाल भी खोल दिए और बोली, "अपने आप को आईने ने में देख बिटिया तेरे ऊपर भरपूर जवानी चढ़ चुकी है, तू जो एक अच्छी जात की लड़की है यह तो तो मैं तुझे देखते ही समझ गयी थी, तेरी कमर तक लंबे काले और घने रेशमी बाल, पूरी तरह से विकसित सुडौल ****** का जोड़ा (स्तन), छरहरा बदन, मांसल कूल्हे... और यह मत भूल बिटिया... तेरे अंदर तो अभी जवानी की आग भड़क रही है... मैं उसकी गर्मी महसूस कर सकती हूँ... आ जा बिटिया मेरे गले से लग जा...”

यह कह कर माई ने मुझे अपने आगोश में ले लिया और मैं भी उससे लिपट गयी... कुछ देर बाद वह मुझ से बोली, "चल बेटी पहले मैं तुझे नहला दूं उसके बाद तुझे घर के काम भी तो करने हैं...", फिर ना जाने क्यों वह थोड़ी संजीदा सी हो गयी और बोली, "लेकिन उससे पहले मैं तुझे एक अहम फ़ैसला करने मौक़ा ज़रूर दूँगी..."

----------


## sultania

मैं तब तक पूरे घर और आँगन में झाड़ू लगा चुकी थी |

माई मुझे कुँए के पास ले गयी, वहाँ पर रखी हुई एक छोटी लकड़ी की चौपाई (stool) पर माई ने मुझे बैठने को कहा फिर मेरे पीछे खड़ी हो कर उसने मेरे बालों को दोबा रासमेट कर मेरी गर्दन के पास अपने बाँये हाथ मुठ्ठी मे एक पोनी टेल जैसे गुच्छे में करके पकड़ा और अपने दाहिने हाथ से एक पीतल का लोटा बाल्टी में डुबो कर उसमें उसने पानी भर कर उसे को अपने होंठों के पास लाई और कुछ मंत्र बड़बड़ा कर उसने लोटे से भरे हुए पानी में एक बार थूका और उसने फिर उस लोटे का पानी मेरे ऊपर डाल दिया; उस थूक मिली हुई पानी से मैं जैसे ही  थोड़ा सा भीगी मुझे लगा की मेरे हाथ पैर बिल्कुल शीथिल हो गये, मानो लकवा मार गये हों... 

माई यह जानती थी इस लिए वह बोली, "बिटिया, तेरे ऊपर तीन चार लोटा पानी डालने के बाद तेरे माथे और बलों में लगी वशीकरण भस्मी धुल जाएगी... तेरे ऊपर से मेरे वश का असर ख़तम हो जाएगा... तुझे सब कुछ याद आएगा की तू अब तक मेरी सारी बातें बिना झिझक मान रही थी और इस वक़्त मैने तुझे नंगा कर रखा है... तुझे बहुत अज़ीब लगेगा...  चौंकना नही... लेकिन जब तक मैने तेरे बाल पकड़ रखें हैं, तू यहाँ से हिल भी नही पाएगी... अब मैं तुझे एक फ़ैसला करने का मौका ज़रूर दूँगी..."

यह बोल कर माई मेरे ऊपर जल्दी  जल्दी लोटे से पानी डालने लगी | 

उसका कहना बिल्कुल सही था...पानी से मेरे माथे और बालों में लगी वशीकरण की भस्मी धुलने लगी; मुझे ऐसा लग रहा था की मेरे दिल और दिमाग़ से किसी तरह के बादल जैसे छँट रहे हों... मेरे मन में आज सुबह से ले कर अब तक की सारी घटनायों की तस्वीरें तैरने लगी... मेरा माई को उसके घर तक ले आना, फिर बाज़ार जाना, उसके लिए कुँए से पानी भरना और अब उसके कहे अनुसार उसके सामने बिल्कुल नंगी होकर नहाने बैठना... जैसे ही मेरे ऊपर से माई के वशीकरण का असर ख़तम हुआ मुझे लगा कि मेरे ऊपर एक बिजली सी गिरी; मैं वहाँ से उठ कर भाग जाना चाहती थी लेकिन माई ने मेरे बाल कस कर पकड़ रखे थे और मेरे हाथ पैरों में तो जैसे जान ही नही थी |


"मैं जानती हूँ कि तुझे कैसा महसूस हो रहा है, बेटी...", यह कह कर उसने मेरे बाल छोड़ दिए, मुझे लगा की मेरे हाथ- पैरों में जान लौट आई,  मैं तुरंत उठ कर कमरे में भागी और गीले बालों और भीगे बदन ही मैने जल्दी जल्दी अपना पेटिकोट चढ़ाया, ब्लाऊज पहना और साड़ी लपेटने लगी... पर ना जाने क्यों मैं अपने पूरे  बदन में एक जलन सी महसूस करने लगी... लकिन मुझे यहाँ से भागना था... इसलिए उस वक़्त मैने उस पर उतना ध्यान नही दिया; पर यह जलन धीरे धीरे बर्दाशत के बाहर होती जा रही थी, मुझे ऐसा लगने लगा था की मेरे सारे बदन में आग लगी हुई है और मैं ज़िंदा जल रही हूँ |

मैं चीखते चिल्लाते हुए अपने कपड़े उतार कर फैंकने लगी... और फूट फूट कर रोने लगी | 

हाँ, मुझे अब समझ में आ रहा था... जब स्टेशन में माई ने मेरे माथे पर टीका लगाया था तब भी मुझे एक चक्कर सा आया था और सेब खाने के बाद भी एसा ही हुआ; इसका मतलब की वह जब भी मेरे ऊपर कोई टोना या टोटका करती, मुखे हल्का सा चक्कर आ जाता था...

कुछ देर बाद माई कमरे में आई, मैं कमरे के एक कोने में बिल्कुल सिकुड़ बैठ कर अपने हाथों से अपने तन को ढकने की कोशिश कर रही थी, "याद है बेटी, मैने तुझे एक सेब खाने को दिया था? यह उसी का असर है, सेब अब तक तेरे पेट में पच कर तेरे शरीर के खून से मिल गयाहै... मैने उस पर टोटका कर रखा था... और अब; जब तक मेरा काम पूरा नही हो जाता तू कपड़े के एक टुकड़े से भी अपना बदन ढक नही पाएगी... अगर तुझे यकीन नही होता है तो तू खुद ही देख ले...", यह कह कर उसने मेरी साड़ी उठा कर मेरे ऊपर फैंकी | जैसे ही साड़ी मेरे ऊपर आ कर पड़ी, मुझे लगा कि किसी ने मेरे ऊपर आग फैंक दी हो- 

मैं दर्द से करहा कर साड़ी को दूर फैंक दिया और चीख कर रोती हुई बोली, "आख़िर आप मुझ से चाहती क्या हैं, मैं तो आपकी मदद करना चाहती थी... क्यों कर रही हैं यह सब मेरे साथ?"

“मैने कहा ना, मैं तुझे अपनी बेटी बना कर रखना चाहती हूँ, गाँव की बहू बेटियाँ घर के सारे काम करती है... तुझे भी करना पड़ेगा... उसके बाद मैं तुझे 'उसको' तेरा भेंट चढ़ाउंगी...”

“आप मुझे भेंट चढ़ाएँगी? क्या मतलब है आपका?”

“तू अच्छी तरह से जानती है बेटी...”

----------


## sultania

“तो क्या आपयह सब पैसों के लिए कर रही हैं?”

"पैसा? किसने कहा की मुझे पैसे चाहिए? क्या पैसा ही सब कुछ है, मेरी बच्ची? मैं जो चाहती हूँ वह इस दुनिया से परे है... मुझे चाहिए बेइन्तिहा तांत्रिक शक्तियाँ... आज से तीन दिन बाद पूर्ण अमावस की रात है, ऐसा योग सौ सालों में एक बार ही आता है... और उस रात 'वह' बहुत प्यासा होता है... यह प्यास सिर्फ़ तुझ जैसी एक सुंदर लड़की की उबलती जवानी ही बुझा सकती है... उस रात तू 'उसकी' प्यास बुझाएगी.... तेरी जवानी की भेंट पा कर 'वह' संतुष्ट हो जाएगा... और मुझे मेरी सिद्धि मिल जाएगी... और मैं एक वादा करती हूँ... मेरी सिद्धि मुझे मिल जाने के बाद मैं तुझे आज़ाद कर दूँगी... बस तीन दिन की ही तो बात है... किसी को कुछ पता नही चलेगा...तुझे तेरी ज़िंदगी वापस मिल जाएगी"

मैं दोबारा फूट फूट कर रोने लगी | माई ने जो टोटका मेरे उपर कर रखा था उसकी वजह से मैं कपड़े नही पहन सकती थी, मुझे पूरी तरह समझ में आ गया था कि मैं उसके घर में क़ैद हो चुकी थी क्योंकि बिना कपड़ो के मैं उसके घर से निकल के भाग भी नही सकती थी |

“अब तुझे एक फ़ैसला करना है बिटिया, या तो तू जो मैं कहूँ वह राज़ी खुशी करेगी या फिर मजबूरी में... अगर राज़ी खुशी करेगी तो इसका तुझे फल भी मिलेगा... और मैं यह चाहती हूँ की तुझे तेरे त्याग का फल मिले, तभी मैने तेरे ऊपर से अपना वशीकरण हटाया, ताकि तू अपने पूरे होशोहावास में सब जान सके और समझ सके कि मैं तुझे यहाँ क्यों लाई हूँ... नही तो मुझे यह सब तुझ से तेरे को अपने वश में ला करके करवाना होगा... और तेरे हाथ कुछ नही लगेगा... इसलिए अच्छी तरह से सोच समझ कर फ़ैसला करना... मैं बाहर तेरा इंतज़ार कर रही हूँ...”

यह कह कर मुझे कमरे में रोता बिलखता छोड़ कर माई बाहर चली गयी | 

मैं ना जाने कमरे में बैठ कर कब तक रोती रही, एक बार मैनें अपना पर्स खोल कर अपना मोबाइल फ़ोन भी देखा- वह टावर नही पकड़ रहा था और बैटरी भी ख़तम होने को आई थी... मेरा मोबाइल बस कुछ ही देर में  बंद हो जाएगा, मेरे पास चारजर तो था लेकिन माई के घर बिजली नही थी, निराश हो कर मैंने अपना मोबाइल फ़ोन ऑफ कर दिया...

माई के घर ना तो क़ैद खाने कीउँची उँची दीवारें थी और ना तो लोहे की मोटी मोटी सलाखें; लेकिन फिर भी मैं उसके घर में क़ैद हो चुकी थी | 

आख़िरकार मैने फ़ैसला किया मैं माई का कहा मानूँगी, क्योंकि इसके अलावा मेरे पास और कोई चारा भी नही था कम से कम एक उम्मीद तो  रहेगी- के माई अपना काम पूरा होने के बाद मुझे आज़ाद कर देगी |

मैं यह सब सोच ही रही थी कि घर के बाहर से एक आदमी की आवाज़ आई- "माई... ओ माई..."

मुझे यह आवाज़ कुछ जानी पहचानी सी लगी...

----------


## sultania

"कल्लू?  दिन भर कहाँमर गया था... रे डोम की औलाद?", माई गुस्से से बोली |

"गुस्सा क्यों करती हो माई, रात भर शमशान में काम करने बाद, गया था बाज़ार को दारू पीने... की इतने में खबर आई की रामुआ का बेटा दुखिया बेचारा लंबी बीमारी के बाद मर गया है... और तुम ही ने तो कहा था की तुम्हे तुम्हे शमशान की राख और मिट्टी की ज़रूरत है, राख और मिट्टी किसी कुंवारे लड़के की हो तो और अच्छा होगा |  मैं उसी को तो जला कर आ रहा हूँ, उसके उसके घरवाले उसकी अस्थियाँ चुन रहे थे... बस मैं भी उनकी मदद कर रहा था, और तुम्हारे लिए उसकी चीता में से थोड़ी राख और मिट्टी चुरा कर लाया हूँ ... यह देखो,  उन लोगों ने मुझे सौ रुपये का इनाम भी दिया है...", उस आदमी ने नादान बनने का नाटक करते हुए कहा और माई के सामने के पोटली रख दी, जिसमें की वह शमशान की राख और मिट्टी चुरा कर लाया था |

"और तुझे याद हैं ना मैं ने क्या कहा था?"

"हाँ, माई... घर के दरवाज़े के आस पास की झाड़ियों को काट कूट कर सॉफ कर दूँगा और तुम्हारे आँगन में एक गढ्ढा भी खोदना है मुझे...”,फिर वह बोला,'"माई, आज बाज़ार में मैने एक लड़की को देखा... वह कह रही थी कि वह तुम्हारे यहाँ आई है, बस ऐसा कुछ करो की...", वह बोल ही रा था कि माई ने उसे टोक दिया |

"तो तू जानता है की मेरे यहाँ एक लड़की आई हुई है और तूने उसे देखा भी है?”, माई के बोलने का अंदाज़ कुछ ऐसा था की मुझे एक खटका सा लगा |

----------


## sultania

"हाँ, माई... दारी के ***** बहुत बड़े बड़े हैं, ***** में बहुत माँस हैं साली के... गोरी चिट्टी कमसिन कली है, माँ की ****     यह बड़ा सा जुड़ा बना के आई थी, दारू लेने... बस एकबार शादी करवा दो मेरी उससे... मा कसम उसे नंगी करके, उसके बाल पकड़ के हर रोज़ रात भर ******* मैं... ***** भी मारूँगा मैं उसकी..."

"हाँ... हाँ कमज़ात! ... तेरी मा ने तो तुझको अपनी ***** मरा कर, तुझे ***** से जो पैदा किया था...  मा**चोद! बेटी लगती है वह मेरी... तेरी माँ को गाँव के सारे कुत्ते आ कर ****...."

"अरी! अरी!! अरी!!! गुस्सा क्यों करती हो माई? मुझ डोम को क्या मालूम क़ि वह तुम्हारी बेटी लगती है... हा हा हा ... दारू पी रखी हैतो मुँह से अन्ट सन्ट निकल गया..."

“अब खड़े खड़े मेरा मुँह मत देख, जल्दी अपना काम पूरा कर और दफ़ा हो यहाँ से...”

“पर माई, वह लड़की कहाँ है?”

“आई थी मेरे पास पूजा पाठ करवाने, चली गयी...”

“सच्ची में चली गई?”

“और नही तो क्या, ते रेलिए नंगी हो कर बैठी होगी मेरे घर में? के कब कल्लू आएगा... बाल पकड़ के ******... हाँ?”

“पर वह किस लिए पूजा पाठ करवाने आई थी? दोबारा कब आएगी?”

“आई थी काम से, कहाना, चली गई... मैं एक ही बार में हर मसले का हल निकालती हूँ... पर तुझे जनानियों की बातों में इतनी दिलचस्पी क्यों है? तू चुपचाप अपना काम करके निकल ले...” 

मैने खिड़की से झाँक कर देखा कि हाँ, यह वही आदमी था, जिसने देसी शराब के ठेके में मुझसे कहा था कि 'अरी कमसिन कली,यहाँ की तो नही लगती... किसके घर आई है? थोड़ी हम पर भी महरबान हो जा...'

उसके उजड़ गाँव में मुझ जैसी शहर की लड़की को देख करके वाजिब है की उसका दिल आ गया होगा... पर कहाँ वह डोम और कहाँ मैं शहर की एक जानी मानी सॉफ्टवेर कंपनी की काम करनेवाली एक प्रोफेशनल |

वह काला था,मोटा था और शायद २७ या २८ साल का ही होगा, लेकिन उसकी तोंद निकल आई थी, वह अपनी उम्र के मुक़ाबले ज़्यादा बड़ा दिखता था, उसका सर भी लग भाग गंजा होने को आया था... दिन के उजाले में उसकी टाँट चमक रही थी... कोई भी उसे देख कर शायद यह सोचता की उसकी उम्र कम से कम ४५ साल की होगी |

माई ने उसे बड़ी चालाकी से यकीन दिलाया की मैं उसके घर किसी "जानानीवाली काम" से आई थी और अपना काम निपटा कर चली गई हूँ... उसने दोबारा नही पूछा, पर मैं यह अच्छी तरह से जानती थी कि वह मुझे दोबारा सिर्फ़ एकबार देखने के लिए ही सही... बेताब हो रहा था |

----------


## sultania

धूपढल चुकी थी, शाम होने वाली थी- आसमान में बादल छाए हुए थे इसलिए आज अंधेरा कुछ ज़्यादा ही लग रहा था, पर कल की तरह अबतक बारिश शुरू नही हुई थी | कल्लू डोम माई के कहे अनुसार अपना काम ख़तम कर चुका था... वह अपना काम ख़तम करके चला गया |

उसके जाने के करीब पन्द्र्ह या बीस मिनट बाद मैं शरमाई और सिमटी हुई सी अपने हाथों से अपना नंगा बदन ढकने की व्यर्थ कोशिश करती हुई धीरे धीरे कमरे से बाहर आई |

मुझे बड़ा अज़ीब सा लग रहा था कि बड़ी होने के बाद शायद आज पहली बार मैं बिल्कुल नंगी होकर एक खुले आँगन में कदम रख रही हूँ | 

"मेरी अच्छी बच्ची", माई ने बड़े लाड से कहा, "चल थोड़ा सा पी ले, तेरा जी हल्का हो जाएगा उसके बाद बिटिया तुझे रसोई संभालनी है... देख शाम होने को आई आयार हमने कुछ भी नही खाया", यह कह कर माई ने अपना जूठा गिलास मेरी तरफ बढ़ा दिया | 

मैंने उसी गिलास से एक बड़ा घूँट लिया और पी कर खांसने लगी, "माई बोली, धीरे बेटी -धीरे... यह देसी दारू है... अगर जैसा मैं कहूँ वैसा तू करती रही तो सब कुछ तेरे रंग चढ़ जाएगा"

मैंने पूछा,"माई आप जिसका ज़िक्र करतीं हैं, - 'वह'.. आख़िर यह 'वह' है कौन?"

" 'वह' एक निशचार है- बहुत ही ताकतवर शैतानी आत्मा है  'वह'  मैं उसी को खुश करने के लिए काफ़ी दिनों से साधना कर रही हूँ, मैं तेरी अछूती जवानी 'उसको' ही तो भेंट चढ़ाउंगी... वरना तेरे भाग्य में तो कुछ दीनो बाद ही बलात्कार और बदनामी लिखी हुई है |”

"क्या मतलब?"

“अच्छा एक बात बता, तू स्टेशन में किससे बात कर रही थी?", माई ने मेरी बात को बीच में ही टोक दिया |

"अपने बॉस से... आपको घर छोड़ने के लिए छुट्टी माँग रही थी...", फिर मैने मन ही मन सोचा कि कहाँ तो मैं एक लाचार औरत की मदद करना चाहती थी और एक गाँव देखना चाहती थी लेकिन अब मैं खुद ही लाचार और क़ैद हो चुकी हूँ |

"उसने तुझे एक दिन शनिवार को दफ़्तर में आने को कहा है ना?"

"हाँ..."

"शनिवार को तेरे दफ़्तर में कितने लोग काम करते हैं?" , माई को तो सब कुछ मालूम है |

मैं चुप रही... क्योंकि शनिवार को शायद ही कोई ऑफीस में होता था...

"पता चल गया ना...? अगर तेरे बॉस ने तेरी इज़्ज़त लूट ली, तो तू उसका क्या बिगाड़ लेगी?"

मुझे याद आया की जब मैं छोटी ही थी, तो एक पंडित जी हमारे घर आए हुए थे, उन्होंने मेरी कुंडली देख कर कहा था की बीस - एक्कीस साल की उम्र में मेरी ज़िंदगी में एक बड़ा हादसा लिखा हुआ है, मैं जानती थी कि मेरे बॉस की नज़रें मुझ पर हैं लेकिन मैं सपने में भी नही सोचा था कि उसके इरादे इतने गिरे हुए थे... माई की बातों का कोई जवाब नही था |

“इस उम्र में अपना कौमार्य खोना तो तेरे भाग्य में लिखा है बेटी... लेकिन इसमें कुछ बदलाव आ सकता है... मैं जानती हूँ कि तुझे पा कर 'वह' बड़ा खुश होगा, और मेरा यकीन मान... 'वह' तुझे भोगने के बाद कुछ ना कुछ दे कर जाएगा... तू दिन दूनी रात चौगुनी तरक्की करेगी, तेरा बदन हमेशा सोने से लदा हुआ रहेगा... तुझे कभी किसी मर्द की गुलामी नही करनी होगी...तेरे बच्चे आसमान को छुएँगे... तेरे लंबे घने रेशमी खुले बालों की तरह... तेरे भाग (भाग्य) खुल जाएँगे... बस पहली बार तुझे थोड़ी तकलीफ़ होगी... पर तुझे सिर्फ़ अपनी टाँगो क फैला कर लेटे रहना होगा बेटी... तू एक लड़की है, एक ना एक दिन तो तुझे किसी ना किसी से ***** पड़ेगा... इस लिए एक अच्छी बच्ची की तरह माई का कहा मान |”

----------


## sultania

मैं चुपचाप बैठी यह सब सुन रही थी | 

अब तक मेरे साथ जो कुछ भी हुआ उससे मुझे माई की तांत्रिक शक्तियों का अंदाज़ा लग चुका था... मैने अपने हाथ में थामे हुए गिलास से शराब की एक और घूँट पी और बोली, "माई, आप जैसा कहेंगी मैं वैसा ही करूँगी.."

“अच्छा, कुछ नियम और क़ानूनो का पालन करना होगा मेरी बच्ची”, फिर माई बोली, "यह लो कर लो बात, मैं लड़की चुरा कर लाई, और वह मेरे बगल में अभी नंगी बैठी हुई है और मैने उससे उसका नाम भी नही पूछा.. अच्छा बेटी, तेरा नाम क्या है?"

"मेरा नाम संध्या है, माई |"

माई ने मुझे गले से लगा लिया और बोली, "काश तू मुझे कुछ साल पहले मिली होती...” 

माई मुझे सीने से लगा करके मुझे दुलार रही थी फिर ना जाने क्यों वह थोड़ा नाराज़ सी होकर बोली,“हरामज़ादा, कल्लू फिर वापस आ रहा है...जा मेरी बच्ची, अंदर जा... तू नंगी है... मैं नही चाहती कि वह भेंट चढ़ने से पहले तुझे नंगा देखे...”

मैं अंदर चली गई |

कुछ मिनट बाद ही कल्लू की आवाज़ घर के दरवाज़े के पास से आई, "माई- ओ माई!"

"क्या बात है, कल्लू?"

"हे हे हे लगता है मैं अपना हंसिया यहीं भूल गया...", कल्लू माई के घर का काम करने के लिए फावड़ा, हंसिया आदि इत्यादि अपने साथ ले कर आया था, "वह देखो वह तो रहा पेड़ के पास..."

"कल्लू! ज़रा हंसिया दिखना...", माई बोली |

कल्लू से हंसिया ले कर माई ना जाने उसमे क्या परखने लगी, फिर वह बोली, "यह तो काफ़ी बड़ा और भारी है..."

"हाँ माई, और बहुत धार है इसमें... चाहो तो एक ही वार में तुम किसी की गर्दन भी उड़ा सकती हो..."

"जानती हूँ, तू एक काम कर इसे फिलहाल यहीं छोड़ कर जा, अगर तुझे ज़रूरत पड़ी तो ले जाना..."

"ठीक है माई! पर तुम इसका करोगी क्या?"

"क्या जाने यह मेरे कुछ काम आ जाए...."

----------


## sultania

अंधेरा हो गया था | आसपास से टिड्डियों और मेंढकों की आवाज़ों से जैसे वातावरन गूँज रहा था |

यों तो मैं सिर्फ़ पार्टियों या फिर दोस्तों के साथ मिल कर ही शराब पीती हूँ- लेकिन एक तांत्रिक पुजारन के घर नंगी बैठ कर शराब पीने का यह पहला मौका था, शराब की बोतल पर एक लेबल लगा हुआ था, जिस में लिखा हुआ था टाइगर और उसमें सलमान ख़ान की फोटो भीलगी हुई थी- मुझे मालूम था कि माई मेरे उपर नज़र रखे हुए थी- वह समझ रही थी की धीरे धीरे मेरे उपर नशा चढ़ रहा है, क्योंकि वह मेरी मानसिक हालत से मानो हमेशा वाकिफ़ थी, उसे पता चल चुका था कि मैं धीरे  धीरे अपने नंगेपन अभ्यस्त हो रही हूँ...

उसने तब मेरे बालों का फिर से एक जुड़ा बाँध दिया और बोली, "चल बेटी इससे पहले कि तू नशे में बेसूध हो जाए चूल्हा चौका संभाल ले - आज सुबह से इस घर में चूल्हा नही जला... आज से हम चारों जून सिर्फ़ माँस खाएँगे और शराब पिएँगे, और हाँ संध्या, तू जब घर के काम करेगी या फिर हॅगने- मूतने जाएगी अपने बाल बाँध लेना...”, थोड़ा रुक कर माई ने कहा, “और हाँ बिटिया, तू एक काम कर... बस मेरे से कह देना, तेरे बाल मैं ही बनाउंगी...", वह ऐसे बोल रही थी की मानो एक माँ अपनी दस साल की बेटी को समझा रही हो, "और खाली वक़्त अपने बाल खुले ही रखना, बेटी... खुले बालों में तू अच्छी लगती है..."

लेकिन मुझे एक बात बड़ी अजीब सी लगी, माई के घर के आँगन के बीचों बीच इतना बड़ा और घना सा पेड़ था- पर उसमे से मुझे सुबह से किसी चिड़िया या और कोई पक्षी की आवाज़ नही सुनाई दे रही थी | यहाँ तक कि जब मैं आँगन में झाड़ू लगा  रही थी, तब भी मुझे पेड़ के आस पास ज़मीन पर किसी भी चिड़िया का पंख या फिर मल नही दिखा | शहर में मैं जिनके यहाँ मैं किराए पर रहती हूँ, उनके घर में भी एक बड़ा सा पेड़ है | जिसकी छाँव से छत हमेशा ठंडी रहती है, लेकिन छत पर कपड़े सुखाना नामुमकिन है, क्योंकि धुले हुए कपड़ो पर चिड़िया हमेशा गंदा का देती है-लेकिन यह पेड़ जैसे वीरान सा था- किसी चिड़िया का कोई घौंसला नही, एक गिलहरी तो दूर एक छिपकली भी नही- अच्छा है- मुझे छिपकलियों से बहुत डर लगता है |

----------


## sultania

खैर, माई के कहे अनुसार मैंने सुअर के माँस में दही, मसाले आदि इत्यादि मिला कर उनको जमाने के लए छोड़ दिया, मैं शाकाहारी परिवार की लड़कीहूँ, मुझे माँस पकाना नही आता लेकिन आद्रक लहसुन पीस कर जैसे जैसे माई ने कहा, मैं वैसा ही करती गई; और कुछ देर बाद मैने माँस को चूल्हे में चढ़ा दिया, माई ने "बीच बीच में थोड़ा माँस को हिलती रहना, बिटिया वरना नीचे से माँस लग (जल) जाएगा.."

"रोटी या चावल नही बनाना है क्या माई?", मैने पूछा

"नही, बिटिया आज से ले कर अमावस की रात तक तुझे चारों जून सिर्फ़ माँस ही खाना होगा, मैने तुझे भेंट चढ़ने के लिए तैयार जो करना है- खूब शराब भी पीना होगा तुझे... मैं चाहती हूँ कि तू हमेशा नशे में रहे, क्योंकि जब तू भेंट चढ़ेगी - "वह" आ कर तुझे ******; मैं चाहती हूँ कि तू भी ***** का मज़ा ले सके मेरी बच्ची...”

मुझे मालूम था कि मेरे साथ क्या होने वाला है और मैने अपनी नियती को स्वीकार भी कर लिया था; "लेकिन, मैं तो कभी भी इतना नही पीती..."

"मैं पीलाउंगी ना तुझे... अब चल चल माँस को थोड़ा हिला कर यह गिलास ख़तम कर ले"

कुछ देर बाद मैने माई से झिझकते हुए कहा, "माई, मुझे बाथरूम जाना है..."

"क्या?", माई को समझ में नही आया |

मैने उसके कान के पास जा कर कहा की मुझे पिशाब लगी है | माई थोड़ा मुस्कुराइ और एक लोटा पानी ले कर मुझे आँगन के पिछले दवाज़े से बाहर ले गई | घर के इस हिस्से को देखने का मुझे पहले मौका नही मिला था | पिछली तरफ एक पतला सा रास्ता जंगल की तरफ़ जाता था और रास्ते के बाँई तरफ एक बड़ा सा तालाब था और दांई तरफ की ज़मीन खाली पड़ी हुई थी...और घर से कुछ ही दूर एक टूटा फूटा सा शौचालय था... पुराने ज़माने के घरों के शौचालय घर के बाहर ही हुआ करते थे; मैं उसे देखते ही डर गई, ना जानेउसके अंदर कितने भयनक भयानक छिपकलीयाँ और कीड़े मकौड़े होंगे |

----------


## sultania

"पयखाना देख कर तुझे डर लगता है, बेटी?", माई हंस पढ़ी | 

मैने कहा, "हाँ"

"कोई बात नही तू यहीं कहीं झाड़ियों में बैठ जा..."

"लेकिन...", मैं थोड़ा झिझक रही थी

"लेकिन वेकीन मत कर बेटी, मूतना है तो मूत ले... और हाँ बिटिया अकेली घर से बाहर मत निकलना... हमेशा मेरे साथ ही जाना |"

मेरे पास और कोई चारा नही था, मैं उस शौचालय में जाने से क़तरा रही थी और इधर मुझे अपने प्राकृतिक वेग से निपटना भी था... इस लिए मैं रास्ते के दांई तरफ़ की खाली ज़मीन की ओर बढ़ी, माई ने झट से मेरा हाथ पकड़ के मुझे रोका और बोली, "पागल हो गई है क्या... देख नही सकती कहाँ जा रही है? वह खाली ज़मीन - ज़मीन नही है- दलदल है वह... एक बार तेरा पाँव पड़ गया बस अंदर धँसती चली जाएगी तू...”

"मुझे क्या मालूम, माई...",मैने अंजान बनते हुए कहा

माई  मेरा हाथ पकड़ कर मुझे उस टूटे फूटे शौचालय के पास ले गयी और पास ही की झाड़ियों की तरफ इशारा करके बोली यहीं बैठ के मूत- मैने वैसा ही किया | माई ने लोटे से पानी लिया और मेरे गुप्त अंगो को धुला दिया...और बोली, "तेरे दो टाँगो के बीच में तो बाल ही नही हैं... "

अब मैं कैसे उसे समझायूं कि मैं हेयर रिमूवर का इस्तेमाल करती हूँ |

माई बोलती रही,"तेरे से पहले एक और लड़की को मैं चुरा कर लाई थी... उसे भी इस पयखाने डर लगता था; उसकी दो टाँगों बीच तो बालों जंगल बना हुआ था... बहुत बदतमीज़ थी वह.... मेरा कहा नही मानती थी... हमेशा  रोती बिलखती रहती थी; बेचारी एकदिन इसी दलदल में समा गई ... और मेरी साधना अधूरी ही रह गई | अच्छा हुआ की वक़्त रहते तू मुझे मिल गई, लेकिन तू मेरी अच्छी बेटी है... उससे बहुत सुंदर है; तेरी कमर तक लंबे काले और घने रेशमी बाल, पूरी तरह से विकसित सुडौल ****** का जोड़ा (स्तन), छरहरा बदन, मांसल कूल्हे... सीधी सी बात है कि कल्लू डोम का दिल तुझ पर आ गया...”

ना जाने क्यों मेरे मूह से निकला, "माई, मैं कल्लू के साथ नही सोउंगी- कितना गंदा है वह..."

"कल्लू के साथ तू क्यों सोएगी मेरी बच्ची... तुझे तो 'वह ' आ कर ******... इस लिए तो तुझे मैं माँस मछली दारू पीला कर उस रात के लिए तैयार कर रही हूँ ", माई ने आसमान की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा, "बोल मेरी बच्ची... खुशी खुशी ****** ना?"

"हाँ माई, मैने कहा ना... आप जैसा कहेंगी मैं वैसा ही करूँगी...", मैने दलदल की तरफ देखते हुए कहा |

“बस तीन दिन की ही तो बात है- फिर मैं तुझे हमेशा के लिए आज़ाद का दूँगी...", माई ने मुस्कुरा कर कहा |

----------


## sultania

अपना घर और अपना बिस्तर- तकिया ना हो तो मुझे ठीक से नींद नही आती और वैसे भी मैं तो माई ने तो मुझे क़ैद करके रखा था- 'भेंट चढ़ने के लिए '- यह शायद देशी शराब का असर था कि मुझे थोड़ी नींद आ गई | लेकिन आँख खुलते के साथ ही, मैं मानो अपने हालत से दोबारा वाकिफ़ हो गई |

 माई के कहे अनुसार मुझे आज से कुछ ख़ास नियम क़ानूनो को मान कर चलना था ...

कुछ भी हो इस गाँव की आबोहवाह में ऐसी ताज़गी थी जो कि शहर के वातावरण में नही होती है| आज घने बादल भी छाए हुए थे बिजली भी कड़क रही थी, लगता है कि ज़ोरों की बारिश होने वाली है |

मैंने धीरे धीरे उठ कर कमरे के  बाहर आँगन में कदम रखा, माई तब भी सो रही थी | किसी भी दरवाज़े पर कोई भी ताला नही था, पर मैं भाग भी नही सकती थी, क्योंकि माई का टोटके की वजह से मैं अपने बदन पर कोई कपड़ा नही पहन सकती थी... बिना कपड़ो के इस वीरान इलाक़े से बाहर जाना नामुमकिन है |

----------


## sultania

मैं यह सब सोच ही रही थी कि अचानक मेरा ध्यान कहीं दूर से आ रही मंदिर की घंटियों और शंख की आवाज़ पर गया | मैं आवाज़ को सुनती हुई ना जाने कब घर के पिछले दरवाज़े से निकल कर जो पतला सा रास्ता शौचालय की तरफ जाता था-वहाँ खड़ी हो कर जंगल कि तरफ़ देखने लगी कि मंदिर की घंटियों, ढाक ढोल की आवाज़ की आवाज़ और शंख ध्वनि जो मेरे अंदर एक जोश सा भर रही है - किस तरफ से आ रही है... मुझे लगा कि कुछ ही दूर ज़रूर कहीं माँ काली का कोई मंदिर होगा |

जहाँ सुबह सुबह आरती हो रही है, मैने तालाब में उतर कर एक डुबकी लगाई और अपने हाथ जोड़ कर माँ काली का स्मरण किया - "हे माँ काली, मेरी रक्षा करो..."

तभी ज़ोर से बिजली कड़क उठी और तेज़ बारिश शुरू हो गई |

----------


## sultania

मैं तालाब के पानी से निकल कर माई के घर के आँगन में गई और जल्दी जल्दी आँगन में सूख रहे माई के कपड़ों को उतारने लगी, फिर घर के बरामदे में आ कर एक गमछा ले कर अपने बाल और बदन पोंछने लगी, शुक्र है कि माई तब भी सो रही थी | उसे मालूम था कि मैं उसके घर कहीं भाग भी नही सकती थी, लेकिन उसने मुझे घर के बाहर अकेले जाने से माना कर रखा था |

जब मैं कमरे में गई तो माई उठ चुकी थी | मैंने माई के कहे अनुसार ज़मीन पर घुटनो के बल बैठ कर अपना झुका कर ज़मीन पर टेक कर अपने बालों को सामने की तरफ़ फैला दिया, और बोली, "प्रणाम, माई!"

माई ने अपने दोनो पैर के तलवे मेरे बालों पर रख कर मुझे 'आशीर्वाद' दिया, और बोली, "आ बिटिया मेरे पास आ कर बैठ... बारिश हो रही है क्या?"

----------


## sultania

"हाँ माई..."

"हाय दैया! मेरे कपड़े भीग जाएँगे...”

"मैं कपड़े उतार के ले आई..."

"और तू बारिश में भीग भी गई? तभी तो तेरे बाल गीलें हैं"

"हाँ, माई”

"माई, यहाँ  आस पास कोई मंदिर है क्या?"

"हाँ, थोड़ी दूर ही काली मा का एक मंदिर है"

"आप कभी गई हैं वहाँ?"

"नही बेटी, मेरा रास्ता अलग है- मैं काली माँ के मंदिर के आस पास भी नही जा सकती ...पर यह सब तू क्यूँ पूछ रही है?”

“जी कुछ नही... आप बैठिए, मैं पानी लाती हूँ आप मूह हाथ धो लीजिए |", ना जाने क्यों मुझे लग रहा था कि माई कुछ कमज़ोर सी लग रही थी...

"और हाँ, बिटिया- उसके बाद शराब की बोतल, दो गिलास और बचा हुआ माँस भी ले कर आना... बहुत भूख लगी है मुझे...और हाँ बिटिया, अब से हर रोज़ कल्लू आ कर खाने पीने का सामान दे कर जाएगा, याद रही उसकी नज़र तुझ पर नही पढ़नी चाहिए |"

मुझे लग रहा था कि जैसे जब व्रत रखा जाता है, तो लोग ख़ान पान में परहेज़ करते हैं- वैसे ही शायद माई आज कल सिर्फ़ माँस और शराब पी रही थी और मुझे भी वैसा ही खिला पीला रही थी |

"जी माई..", यह बोल कर मैं रसोई से शराब और माँस ले आई , माई मूह हाथ धो कर पहले से ही ज़मीन पर उकड़ू हो कर बैठ कर खाने का इंतेज़ार कर रही थी | मैने दो थालियों में माँस परोसा और गिलास में शराब डाल कर माई की ओर बढ़ाया... माई ने मुझे अपने बिल्कुल पास आकर उकड़ू हो कर बैठने को कहा और अपने हाथों से मुझे उसने शराब का एक घूँट पीला कर मेरे बालों को सहलाती हुई बोली, "मेरी प्यारी बच्ची... कितनी सुंदर है तू... खुले बालों में और नंगी और भी खूबसूरत लगती है तू...", यह कह वह मेरे स्तानो को भी हल्का हल्का दबाने लगी और फिर उसका हाथ मेरी दो टाँगो के बीच में चला गया...

मैनें चौंक कर पूछा, "यह आप क्या कर रहीं हैं माई?"

"कुछ नही बेटी, बस तेरी जवानी की ज़रा तारीफ कर रहीं हूँ... बरसों पहले मुझे भी यहाँ कोई चुरा कर लाया था, लेकिन मैं तेरे से छोटी थी, उसने मुझे भी कई दिनों तक घर में बिल्कुल नंगी रखा, शराब पिलाया, माँस खिलाया... फिर वक़्त आने पर उसने मुझे भी भेंट चढ़ाया, मैं भी तेरी ही तरह कुँवारी थी, बिल्कुल अनछुई.... इस लिए पहली बार चुदते वक़्त मुझे बहुत दर्द हुआ था... तुझे भी होगा... कौमार्य झिल्ली के फटते समय खून भी बहा था... मैं जानती हूँ के तेरे साथ भी ऐसा ही होगा, पर धीरे धीरे सब कुछ अच्छा लगने लगेगा...”

“पर आपने तो कहा था कि, ऐसा योग सौ साल में एक बार आता है...”

"हाँ, बिटिया... परसों वाला योग... वरना वैसे तो किसी भी अमावस को लड़की भेंट चढ़ाई जा सकती है..."

“आपको यहाँ चुरा कर कौन लाया था?”

“मेरा गुरु, उनको गुज़रे बहुत साल हो गये... भेंट चढ़ने के बाद मैं उसी (गुरु की) की हो कर रह गई... तंत्र मंत्र सीखी... और आज तू मेरे पास है... ”

मैं अवाक हो कर माई की तरफ़ देख रही थी |

माई बड़े लाड से बोली, "अब ऐसे आँखे फाड़ फाड़ कर मत देख बेटी, चल शराब पी कर नशा कर ले...तुझे घर के काम भी तो करने हैं... थोड़ी देर में कल्लू भी आता होगा माँस और शराब ले कर, उससे पहले जा कर पानी भर ले... बरसात भी तेज़ हो रही है...कोई बात नही... मैं बदन पोंछ दूँगी और तेरे बाल सूखा कर कंघी कर दूँगी... आज रात से तुझे तो मेरी तांत्रिक पूजा में मदद भी करनी होगी...”

----------


## saritark

bahut achha dost jari rakhe

----------


## donsplender

काफी रोचक और मजेदार कहानी है भाई !!
अगले अपडेट का इन्तजार रहेगा !!

----------


## sultania

जी हाँ कहानी तो काफी रोमांचक ओर बिलकुल ओरिजनल है, मुझे भी चम्पा जी (ओरिजनल लेखक) से अपडेट का इंतजार है ।

----------


## sultania

आधीरात होने को आई थी, बारिश रुक चुकी थी माई मेरे बालों को समेट कर मेरी गर्दन के पास अपने बाँये हाथ मुठ्ठी मे एक पोनी टेल जैसे गुच्छे में करके पकड़ कर बड़े जतन के साथ मुझे कुँए के पास ले गई और उसने मुझे दोबारा नहलाया लेकिन इसबार उसने मेरे बाल नही सुखाए और बदन भी नही पोछा | कल्लू जो शमशान की राख और मिट्टी ले कर आया था, उसमे से थोड़ा सा अपनी मुठ्ठी में ले कर उसने मेरे माथे पर, स्तानो पर और यौनांग पर मल दिया | फिर उसने मुझे थोड़ी और शराब पिलाई - मैं तो पहले से ही नशे में लड़खड़ा रही थी; लेकिन जैसा जैसा माई ने कहा मैं करती गई |माई के कहे अनुसार मैंने रसोई से लकड़िया ला कर कल्लू के खोदे हुए गढ्ढे में डाला और फिर आग जलाई... माई न ज़ाने क्या मंत्र वंत्र बड़बड़ाती हुई अपनी माला जपने लगी और उनके इशारे पर मैं आग में घी डालती रही |माई उस शैतानी आत्मा को खुश करने की कोशिश कर रही थी... मेरे पास माई का कहा मानने के अलावा और कोई चारा नही था |माई की तांत्रिक क्रिया ख़तम होने के बाद उसने मुझे कुँए के पास ले जा कर फिर से नहलाया और मेरा गमछे से मेरे बाल और बदन को सूखाया फिर मुझे खाना खिलाने के बाद वह मुझसे लिपट कर सो गई |यह सिलसिला अगले तीन दिन तक चलता रहा, लेकिन हर सुबह मेरी नींद दूर से आ रही मंदिर में चल रही आरती की आवाज़ से खुल जाती और मैं चुपके चुपके घर से निकल कर तालाब में डुबकी लगा कर सिर्फ़ एक ही प्रार्थना करती-"हे मा काली, मेरी रक्षा करो!"

----------


## sultania

आज अमावस है | सुबह काफ़ी बारिश हुई थी बादल छाए हुए थे, चारों तरफ़ मानो एक अजीब सा सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था और बादलों की वजह से एक धुँआसा सा छाया हुआ था | हर रोज़ की तरह मैं चुपके चुपके तालाब में डुबकी लगा कर अपनी प्रार्थना कर आई थी | बूंदा बाँदी चल रही थी, मैने देखा की आँगन की नाली में कुछ फँस गया है, इसलिए आँगन में पानी जाम रहा था और धीरे धीरे कल्लू के द्वारा माई के लिए खोदे हुए अग्नि कुंड की तरफ बढ़ रहा था | मैंने झाड़ू ले कर नाली की रुकावट को दूर किया, जमा हुआ पानी तेज़ी से निकल ने लगा |बारिशथोड़ी तेज़ हो गई और तबतक माई भी उठ गई थी मुझे अपने बगल में ना पाकर शायद थोड़ा परेशान सी हो गई थी- आज वह जैसे और भी कमज़ोर लग रही थी- मेरा अंदाज़ा सही था; तांत्रिक क्रियाओं का कुछ असर उसके शरीर पर पड़ रहा था |“क्या कर रही है मेरी बच्ची?”,माई ने पूछा“आँगन में पानी जाम रहा था, माई... और हवन कुंड की तरफ आ रहा था, इस लिए मैने नाली साफ करके झाड़ू लगा रही थी...”“हाय- हाय, मुझे उठा तो दिया होता, मैं तुझे अपने हाथों से थोड़ा शराब पीला देती- तेरे बदन में गर्मी तो रहती, आज तू भेंट चढ़ेगी बेटी, और तू नंगे बदन, खुले बालों में बारिश में भीगती हुई आँगन में झाड़ू लगा रही है?...बीमार पड़ गई तो?”“आजकल आपकी तबीयत भी तो कुछ ढीली लग रही है माई, इसलिए मैने सोचा की नाली साफ कर दूं, वरना सारे आँगन में पानी पानी हो जाएगा...”“हाँ, तूने सही कहा बिटिया | मेरी तबीयत थोड़ी ढीली है,पर आज रात के बाद मैं बिल्कुल ठीक हो जाउंगी... मेरी शक्तियाँ और बढ़ जाएँगी, पर बेटी यहसब तो तेरी वजह से ही तो होगा ना... आज तू भेंट चढ़ेगी- रात भर ****** 'वह' तुझे...उससे पहले अगर तू बीमार पड़ गई तो?”मैं चुपचाप सर झुका कर हाथ में झाड़ू ले कर खड़ी बारिश में भीगती रही |“अरी लड़की, खड़ी खड़ी मेरा मूह क्या देख रही है? चल चल अंदर आ... थोड़ा पी कर अपना बदन गरम कर ले, अगर सारा दिन तू बारिश में भीगेगी तो भी तुझे ठंड नही लगेगी.. उसके बाद फिर कुँए से पानी भर लेना, चूल्हा चौका भी तो संभालना है तुझे... उसके बाद तेरे और भीकाम हैं आज... और देख तेरे बदन पर तो कीचड़ के छींटे भी लग गये हैं... हाय रे दैया शराब पिलाने के बाद मैं तुझे नहला भीदूँगी... दैया रे दैया घर में जवान लड़की सीने में पथ्थर की सील ती तरह होती है, अब चल अंदर आ छोकरी... जल्दी से गिलास और शराब की बोतल लेकरआ... थोड़ी देर में कल्लू भी आता होगा, शराब और माँस ले कर... मैं नही चाहती कि भेंट चढ़ने से पहले वह तुझे नंगी देखे...”मेरे मन में एक ही बात गूँज रही थी - हे मा काली, मेरी रक्षा करो |पता नही क्यों आज मई ने मुझे ज़रूरत से ज़्यादा ही शराब पिलाई, उसके बाद उसने मेरे बालों को समेट कर मेरी गर्दन के पास अपने बाँये हाथ मुठ्ठी मे एक पोनी टेल जैसे गुच्छे में करके पकड़ कर बड़े जतन के साथ मुझे कुँए के पास ले गई और उसने मुझे नहलाया... लेकिन आज थोड़ी देर हो गई थी- कल्लू "माई ओमाई" आवाज़ देता हुआ, आँगन में घुस आया और मुझे नंगा नहाते हुए देख कर ठिठक सा गया |माई गुस्से से बोली,"हरामज़ादे, तेरे को भीअभी आना था क्या?"कल्लू आँखे फाड़ फाड़ कर मुझे घूर रहा था | माई बोली, "देख क्या रहा है? पहले लड़की नही देखी क्या?"कल्लू डरते डरते बोला,"माई, मैने इसी लड़की को तो बाज़ार में देखा था - पर इसकी *** में तो बाल ही नही हैं...""हाँ, मा**रचोद, मुझे मालूम है- तुझे हमेशा लड़की की *** ही दिखेगी... अब आँखे फाड़ फाड़ कर मत देख, रख दे सारा समान बारमदे में और दफ़ा हो यहाँ से... और खबरदार मेरी लड़की की ओर दुबाराआँख उठा कर भी देखा तो... यह बेटी है मेरी ...."

----------


## sultania

कल्लू को मानो साँप सूंघ गया हो, उसने चुपचाप वैसा ही किया जैसा माई ने कहा |फिर माई बोली, “और जैसा मैने कहा रात को वैसा ही करना वरना तेरे ही हँसिए से मैं तेरा गर्दन उड़ा दूँगी...”कल्लू के जाने के बाद माई ने बड़े लाड प्यार के साथ मेरा बदन पोंछ कर मेरे बाल सुखाए और मेरे बालों में कंघी की और कहने लगी, "मैं सोच रही थी, आज रात भेंट चढ़ने के बाद तू तो चली जाएगी... तू एक काम क्यों नही करती? तू मेरे पास ही क्यों नही रह जाती... बेटी बना कर रखूँगी तुझे मैं..."“नही माई, मुझे जाना ही होगा...”, मैने कहा |माईथोड़ा मुस्कुरई और फिर उसने मुझे थोड़ी और शराब पिलाई |फिर वह बोली, "बस बिटिया, अब तो सिर्फ़ रात का ही इंतेज़ार है..."क्रमश:

----------


## donsplender

बढीया जा रही है कहानी !

----------


## saritark

achhi hai khani intjar hai dost

----------


## sultania

आज ना जाने क्यों माई मुझे ज़रूरत से  ज़्यादा शराब पीला रही थी और खाना कम खिला रहीथी, इसके साथ ही वह मेरे पूरे  बदन को प्यार से सहला भी रही थी और बार बार यह कह रही थी कि, "आज की रात  चूदेगी मेरी बेटी... 'वह' आ कर ****** मेरी बेटी को...आज रात यह लड़की  खिलती हुई कली से फूल बन जाएगी...."

----------


## sultania

मैं मन ही मन बस एक ही बात दोहरा रही थी कि- “हे मा काली मेरी रक्षा करो”
ना जाने मैं कब शराब के नशे में बेसूध हो गई थी, जब माई मुझे उठाने लगी तब तक काफ़ी रात हो चुकी थी, उसने मुझे नहा कर आने को कहा, मेरा  नशा तब भी नही उतरा था- मैं किसी तरह लड़खड़ाती हुई कुँए के पास जा कर नहा  कर आई- माई ने मुझे कमरे में ही रहने को कहा - इतने में फिर से घर के  दरवाज़े के पास से कल्लू की आवाज़ आई, "माई ओ माई...

----------


## sultania

"माई, यह कल्लू इतनी रात को यहाँ क्या कर रहा है?", मैने गौर किया की मेरी ज़बान भी लड़खड़ा रही है, माई ने मुझे कुछ ज़्यादा ही पीला दिया था |
“अब क्या बतायूं, बिटिया, तुझे भेंट चढ़ने के लिए मुझे इसके अलावा और कोई मिला ही नही...”

----------


## sultania

“बात को समझ ने की कोशिश कर, बेटी... 'वह' एक आत्मा है, तुझे ***** के लिए उसे किसी मरद के शरीर की ज़रूरत पड़ेगी...मैं 'उसकी' आत्मा को कल्लू के शरीर में प्रवेश करवाउंगी... शरीर कल्लू का होगा और आत्मा 'उसकी'... और क्या फरक पड़ता है? तू तो लड़की है, तेरे को तो कुछ नही करना... तुझे तो सिर्फ़ अपनी टाँगे फैला कर लेटे रहना होगा...”

मेरे पैरों तले ज़मीन खिसक गई, मेरा नशा मानो उतर सा गया... आज मेरा सर्वनाश होने वाला था वह कल्लू जैसे डोम के हाथों...

“आप को और कोई नही मिला, माई?”, मैने झुंझला कर पूछा

“अब क्या बतायूं, बिटिया... शैतानी आत्मा किसी राजा महाराजा, या फिर किसी राजकुमार के शरीर में तो आएगा नही... इसलिए मैने कल्लू डोम को ही चुना... और तू जानती है? जब मैं भेंट चढ़ि थी तो आत्मा मेरे गुरु के शरीर में आई थी, अब तैयार रहना बेटी... कुछ देर बाद ही तुझे भेंट चढ़ना है...”, यह कह कर माई कमरे से चली गई |

----------


## sultania

मैं विस्मित  हो कर कमरे में बैठी रही, मुझे  समझमें नही आ रहा था कि मैं के करूँ... लेकिन फिर से मुझे दूर से मंदिर की  घंटिया और शंख की ध्वनि सुनाई देने लगी... मैं मन ही मन दोहराने लगी, 'हे मा काली मेरी रक्षा करो...'

***

करीब आधी रत हो चुकी थी, आँगन के पेड़ के नीचे आग जला कर माई बिल्कुल नंगी हो कर अपनी तांत्रिक पूजा कर रही थी; पास ही में एक चादर बिछी हुई थी, मुझे समझने में देर नही लगी कि इसी चादर में मुझे चित हो कर अपने पैरों को फैला कर लेटना होगा, ताकि मैं भेंट चढ़ सकूँ, बगल  में कल्लू भी पालती मार कर  नंगा बैठा हुआ था- पर शायद उसको कोई होश नही  था... अचानक मुझे किसी के गुर्राने की आवाज़ सुनाई दी... मैने खड़की से  झाँक कर देखा की कल्लू बड़े अज़ीब तरह से गुर्रा रहा था,

----------


## sultania

शायद वह शैतानी आत्मा उसके शरीर में प्रवेश कर चुकी थी...

इतने में माई ने आवाज़ लगाई, "संध्या? संध्या मेरी बच्ची... बाहर आ जा, तेरा वक़्त आ गया है... अब अच्छी बच्ची की तरह इस चादर पे लेट जा, 'वह' तुझे  ***** के लिए बेताब हो रहा है- उसकी प्यास अपनी उफनती जवानी से मिटा दे बेटी... अब कितना इंतेज़ार करवाएगी?...”

मैं कमरे में से हिली नही, मैं सिर्फ़ मा काली का स्मरण कर रही थी... मुझे ना आते देख कर माई उठ कर कमरे में आई, और बड़े प्यार से बोली, "शर्मा रही है, बेटी? चल मैं तुझे अपने साथ ले कर चलती हूँ..."

----------


## sultania

मैंने अपनी आँखें  बंद की और इस बार मुझे मा काली का करुणामयी रूप नही दिखा बल्कि उनका एक  रुद्र रूप दिखाई दिया... मेरा पूरा शरीर ना जाने क्यों काँपने लगा... मेरे  पूरे बदन में जैसे एक बिजली सी दौड़ने लगी... बाहर जैसे मौसम का मिज़ाज़ भी  बदल गया, एक तूफान सा जैसे आ गया और ज़ोर ज़ोर से बिजली कडकने लगी... 

माई ने मेरे पास आ कर मेरा हाथ पकड़ कर कहा, "चल अब उठ मेरी बच्ची..."

मैनें पट से अपनी आँखे खोली, कमरे  में लगे शीशे में मेने अपनी परछाई देखी- मुझे लगा कि नही- यह मैं नही  हूँ... मैने बलपूर्वक अपना हाथ छुड़ाया और मैने माई के सीने में एक लात दे  मारी | माई चार पाँच फिट दूर कमरे के बाहर जा गिरी और भौंचक्की हो कर मुझे देखने लगी |

----------


## sultania

मैं उठ कर कमरे से बाहर आई, कमरे के बाहर दरवाज़े के पास ही एक खुँटे से कल्लू का दिया हुआ हंसिया टंगा हुआ था, मैने उसे हाथ में ले लिया... माई डर गई...  वह किसी तरह से उठ कर भागी और पेड़ के नीचे रखे हुए अपने लोटे में से हाथ  में पानी ले कर कुछ मंत्र बड़बड़ा कर मेरे उपर पानी के छींटे मारने लगी...  लेकिन इस बार मुझे उसके तंत्र मंत्र का कोई असर नही हुआ... माई ने अपनी  पूरी ज़िंदगी में ऐसा होते हुए कभी नही देखा था... मैं हाथ में हंसिया ले  कर धीरे धीरे आगे बढ़ती गई, माई के कदम पीछे हटते गये,  मेरे मूह से एक चीख निकली... यह चीख किसी दर्द यह फिर विवस्ता का नही था बल्कि यह चीख मानो एक युद्ध का ऐलान कर रही थी... 

माई डर के मारे घर के पिछले दरवाज़े से बाहर भागी |

मेरे पूरे बदन में एक दिव्य शक्ति कौंध रही थी, मैं  भी माई के पीछे भागी... पिछला रास्ता घर के टूटे फूटे शौचालय की तरफ जाता  था और उस पतले से रास्ते के एक तरफ तालाब था और दूसरी तरफ दलदल! 

माई मेरे यह रूप देख कर बहुत डर गई थी, अंघेरे में भागते हुए उसका पैर फिसल गया और वह सीघे दलदल में जा कर के गिरी और धीरे धीरे उसमें धँसने लगी |

वह चीखती चिल्लती हुई मुझसे गुहार लहने लगी, "बिटिया, मेरी मदद कर मैं दलदल में डूब रहीं हूँ... मुझे बचा ले ..."

अब मेरे मूह से  एक भारी आवाज़ निकली, "संध्या ने एक बार निस्वार्थ भाव से तेरी मदद करनी चाही...और तू? उसका क्या हश्र करने वाली थी?"

“ग़लती ही गई... ग़लती ही गई... यह सब 'उसका' किया धरा है... मुझे बचा ले बेटी... मुझे बचा ले...”,  माई दलदल से निकल ने के लिए हाथ पैर मारती गई और वह जितना हाथ पैर मारती  उतना ही दलदल में धँसती जाती... मैं हाथ में हंसिया उठाए दलदल के पास ही  खड़ी रही... माई चीखती चिल्लती दलदल में समा गई...

----------


## sultania

अब मेरा ध्यान आँगन में बैठे उस शैतानी आत्मा की तरफ गया, मैं आँगन घुसी, मैने देखा की कल्लू बिल्कुल नंगा पेड़ के नीचे बैठा हुआ गुर्रा रहा है, उसकी आँखो की पुतलियाँ पलट कर मानो उसके सर में घुस गई थी, उसकी  आँखों का सिर्फ़ सफेद हिस्सा ही नज़र आ रहा था... मुझे अपने पास आते देख  कर वह डरते डरते खड़ा हो गया पर ऐसा लग रहा था कि मानी उसे अपने शरीर पर  काबू नही है, वह  लड़खड़ा रहा था - क्योंकि उसके शरीर में जो शैतानी आत्मा प्रवेश  कर चुकी  थी अब वह निकल कर भागने की कोशिश कर रही थी... मैं हाथ में हंसिया उठाए  लंबे लंबे डॅग मारती हुई सीधे उसके पास जा कर अपने बाएँ हाथ से उसका गला  पकड़ कर उसका भारी भरकम शरीर ज़मीन से उठा लिया - ना जाने मुझेमे इतनी  ताक़त कहा से आ गई थी -

 "कौन है रे तू?", मेरे अंदर से वही भारी आवाज़ निकली |

जवाब में कल्लू सिर्फ़ गुर्राता गया... मैने उसे उठा कर दूर फैंका, लेकिन कल्लू किसी तरह उठ कर भागने लगा... मैं भी उसके पीछे भागी - आज उस शैतानी आत्मा को उसके किए की सज़ा मिलनी थी |

गाँव के  अंधेरे रास्ते में कल्लू गुर्राता हुया भागता रहा, मैं भी उसके पीछे हाथ में हंसिया उठाए नंगे बदन खुले बालों में तूफान को चीरती हुई भागती रही... 

कल्लू भागते भागते अचानक एक बड़े से दरवाज़े के पास आ कर ठिठक कर रुक गया... यह गाँव के मा काली का मंदिर था |

मंदिर के किवाड़ बंद थे और दूसरी तरफ मैं थी, मैं धीरे धीरे कल्लू के पास आई और उसके सीने में एक लात मारी...

कल्लू मंदिर के दरवाज़े की कुण्डी  तोड़ता हुआ मंदिर के आँगन में जा गिरा और छटपटाने लगा... मंदिर की घंटिया  खुद ब खुद बज रही थी... मंदिर का पवित्र वातावरण उस शैतानी आत्मा के लिए  बर्दाश्त के बाहर हो रहा था - वह गुर्राता रहा चीखता रहा फिर अचानक उसके  मूह से धुँए का एक गुबार सा निकला - यह उस शैतानी आत्मा का प्रतीक था- मैने  हंसिया उस गुबार की तरफ फैंक मारा !

एक जबदस्त विस्फोट सा हुआ और हर तरफ  चिंगारियों की बरसात सी होने लगी... कल्लू एकदम निढाल सा हो कर पड़ा हुआ  था और अब मुझे चक्कर से आने लगे और मैं बेहोश हो कर मंदिर के आँगन में ही  गिर पड़ी....

----------


## sultania

सुबह सुबह मंदिर में चल रही आरती की आवाज़ से मेरी नींद खुली, मैने देखा कि मैं एक बिस्तर पे लेटी हुई हूँ और मेरा बदन एक चादर से ढका हुआ है, माई के तंत्र मंत्र का असर शायद जा चुका था वरना तो मैं अपने बदन पर कपड़े का एक कतरा भी नही रख पाती थी  |

मैं याद करने की कोशिश कर रही थी कि  मैं माई के घर से यहाँ कैसे पहुँची... कुछ देर बाद कमरे के दरवाज़े खोल कर  एक बुजुर्ग औरत अंदर आई और उसने मेरे पैर छू कर मुझे प्रणाम किया और बोली, "बेटी तुम कौन हो? इस गाँव की तो नही लगती... पर कल रात तुमने हम सब को स्वयं मा काली के दर्शन करवाए ... तुम्हे प्रणाम! "

मैंने रोते हुए उनको अपनी आप बीती सुनाई, मुझे तो लग रहा था कि उनको मेरी कोई भी बात का विशवाश नही होगा, लेकिन उन्होने कहा, "मा  काली का लाख लाख धन्यवाद! तुम्हारे जैसी कई लड़कियाँ उस तांत्रिक औरत की  बलि चढ़ चुकी हैं ... अपनी क्रिया   पूरी होने के बाद शायद वह तुम्हे भी  मार कर उस दलदल में फैंक देती... अच्छा हुआ की तुम बच गई... और तुमने उस  तांत्रिक औरत का भी नाश कर दिया... लो यह कपड़े पहन लो ... और मा (मा काली)  के दर्शन कर लो..."

यह कह कर वह औरत कमरे के बेर मेरा इंतज़ार करने लगी, हाँ माई के मंत्रो का असर उसके साथ ही ख़तम हो चुका था कपड़ो से मुझे कोई जलन महसूस नही हो रही थी, उस औरत ने मुझे बंगाली तांत की बनी एक सुंदर सी साड़ी और एक ब्लऊज दी थी | 

मैं जब बाहर आने को हुई तब मुझे एक आदमी की आवाज़ सुनाई दी वह बांगला बोल रहा था, , "मेय टा की उठे पोड़ेछे? (वह लड़की जाग गई है क्या)?"

मैं बाहर आई, एक बुज़ुर्ग आदमी जो की उस औरत का पति और मंदिर का पुजारी भी था, उसने भी मेरे पैर छू कर प्रणाम किया और बांग्ला मे ही बोले कि बेटी जाओ, मा काली के दर्शन कर लो |

मैं मंदिर के अंदर गई, वहाँ  एक मा काली बड़ी सी मूर्ति थी - मा का वही करुणामई रूप और हाथों में कई  तरह के अस्र शत्र और एक हाथ में एक असुर का कटा हुआ शीश... 

मैने आँखों में आँसू ले कर मा के चरणों में गिर पड़ी |

मंदिर के बाहर काफ़ी लोग इकठ्ठा हो चुके थे, मुझे आते देख कर सब के सब मुझे प्रणाम करने लगे, मुझे बड़ा अजीब सा लग रहा था क्योंकि मैं जानती थी मैं इस सनमान के लायक नही थी - लेकिन इस गाँव के लोगों को काओं समझाए, खास  कर तब जब मैने एक दुष्ट तांत्रिक औरत का नाश किया था - जाते जाते वर्दी  में खड़े पुलिस इनस्पेक्टर को देख कर मैं ठिठक गई... पर उसने भी  मुझे  प्रणाम किया और बोले, "मैडम इस रिपोर्ट पर आप साइन कर दीजिए..."

मंदिर की पुजार्न ने पूछा, "क्या लिखा है इसमे?"

"क्या लिखूं? आप ही बताइए? तंत्र मंत्र? जादू टोना? या  फिर कल्लू डोम इस लड़की का रेप करने जा रहा था और बचाव के लिए इस लड़की ने  हंसिया उठा लिया... कल्लू डर के मारे भागता रहा और मर गया ...."

"मौत की वजह?", मैने पूछा 

"दिल का दौरा...."

"और माई?..."

"उसका कोई पता नही....अगर वह मर भी गई होगी तो पुलिस को उसकी लाश चाहिए... अब आप इस काग़ज़ पर साइन कर दें... मुझे और भी काम है...", इनस्पेक्टर साहब बोले |

मेरे कपड़े, गहने और मोबाइल फ़ोन माई के घर में ही था, मंदिर की पुजारीन के ज़िद करने से मैं उनके साथ उसके घर तक गई, मेरे साथ गाँव के काफ़ी लोग भी थे | मैने एक एक करके अपना सारा सामान समेटा और निकल आई |

मुझे स्टेशन तक छोड़ने गाँव के लोगों के साथ पुजारी जी खुद अपनी पत्नी को ले कर आए थे | जाते जाते उन्होंने मुझे वह हँसीया थमाया और बोले, "बेटी, इस हँसिए को हमेशा अपने पास रखना..."

ट्रेन की सिटी बजी और मैंने  दुबारा  मा काली का स्मरण किया और निश्चय किया किया की हर साल मैं दीवाली में मा  काली के मंदिर में पूजा चढ़ाने धूमिया गाँव  ज़रूर आउंगी | 
**** जय मा काली  **

----------


## sushilnkt

Hum to sabhi ke divane hai... bas koi mane ya na mane ... or jo maan jaaye .. uske to aap jante hi ho....


fir .. champa hi kyo chameli bhi chalegi...

----------


## sultania

नमस्ते भाई, मिली तो मारी नहीं तो ब्रह्मचारी ,लगे रहो भाई ।

----------


## crushh

बहुत बढ़िया कहानी है

----------


## Prasun

Bahut dilchasp

----------


## sultania

> मित्रो इन्टरनेट पे एक जबरजस्त मोलिक थ्रिलर रोमांचकारी स्टोरी लिखी जा रही है.......लेखिका का नाम ओदोलो चम्पा है ,क्या जबरजस्त स्टोरी लिखी है इनहोने आप भी गोर फरमाये ----


इंटरनेट भी जबरजस्त है 
ये ओरिजनल लेखक  की स्टोरी , जहा उन्होंने लिखी थी , वेब साईट बंद होने की वजह से  पटल से हट चुकी है , सिर्फ अब ये स्टोरी इसी मंच से कॉपी पेस्ट होके सत्य कथा के रूप मे अलग अलग लोगो दुवारा मौलिक बताई जा रही है , हद है भाई , ओरिजनल का सम्मान तो करो /

----------

